# Fracino Heavenly no reading on pressure gauge



## MaryMary (Apr 9, 2009)

Recently backwashed the machine and when I started it up the next day all seemed well, pressure reading ok, but after pulling the shot got no pressure to steam the milk. Thereafter no heat at all. Is the element gone? My husband has got the machine in pieces on the worktop and is trying to remove the element. There is some scorching on the spade connector and no heating. Having to resort to using a DeLonghi coffee machine - HELP!


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,

if you have an electrical multimeter, it would be worth checking the continuity of the element before removing it, in case it is okay. Do the lights and pump still work?


----------



## MaryMary (Apr 9, 2009)

The lights and pump still work but no multimeter at present - (put somewhere safe, never to be seen again!). We have a continuity meter which says there is a circuit between the terminal element inputs, but not between either element and safety thermostat.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It does sound suspiciously like the element. May need a new boiler









Please tell me it's still under warranty.


----------



## MaryMary (Apr 9, 2009)

Got it secondhand from ebay 2 years ago and it has been used nearly every day since then. Think I only paid £275! So not done badly.



Daren said:


> It does sound suspiciously like the element. May need a new boiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just found that we actually got it Mar 2010 for £255.15, which must have included postage!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Just found this.... You may be able to just replace the element?

http://www.fracino.com/uploads/heanvenly%20parts%20diagrams%20PDF(1).pdf

They are £36 from this company > http://www.fracino4u.com/spare-parts-c8 I've got no idea what the company is like. May be worth calling them first to see if they can give you some guidance.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

MaryMary said:


> The lights and pump still work but no multimeter at present - (put somewhere safe, never to be seen again!).


They're never where you want when you need them!



> We have a continuity meter which says there is a circuit between the terminal element inputs, but not between either element and safety thermostat.


Hmm, is there continuity from an element terminal to the metalwork? It may be that the charring you see is a breakdown from the element to earth.


----------



## MaryMary (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks have that info already so will have to phone them tomorrow. This actually happened just before we went on holiday and now we are home have looked at it again. Missing my morning coffee


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

I would hold fire on pulling the element out just yet and check the wiring around to the safety thermostat as your tests would seem to suggest that is the problem. A flashover to the metalwork would likely have tripped the fusebox breaker so probably not that on balance.

Have to face the prospect of coffeeshops for a few days :/


----------



## MaryMary (Apr 9, 2009)

No continuity from element to metalwork, is that good? Also there is continuity across the thermostat terminals.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes! That's good. Sometimes you'll get ones that seem okay with a meter but breakdown under the mains voltage, though I think that would have tripped your house circuit breaker.

Just to confirm you do get continuity from one element terminal to the other?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Sounds like the element may be okay then. I'd suggest systematically checking the wiring connections where you found there wasn't continuity. I can't find an online circuit diagram so can't offer much further. Perhaps someone here has a diagram??


----------



## MaryMary (Apr 9, 2009)

painty said:


> Sounds like the element may be okay then. I'd suggest systematically checking the wiring connections where you found there wasn't continuity. I can't find an online circuit diagram so can't offer much further. Perhaps someone here has a diagram??


We have a circuit diagram and follow what you are saying. Will just have to find the multimeter which is obviously hiding somewhere, which may or may not help us.

Thanks for the help so far, will have a word with Fracino tomorrow.


----------



## MaryMary (Apr 9, 2009)

Well after buying a new multimeter we have narrowed the fault down to the PCB Control box. If we bypass the box the element heats up. Now do we buy a new box for about £100 delivered or a new Heavenly? Decisions, decisions


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.fracino.com/uploads/heanvenly%20parts%20diagrams%20PDF(1).pdf

Circuit diagram is on last page! If you do end up needing a new machine, give me a shout and I'll do you an excellent deal on one!

Andy


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

http://www.espressounderground.co.uk/fracino%20parts.html


----------



## MaryMary (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. We have now got the new pcb from Fracino, fitted it and are now enjoying our coffee again:good:


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

brilliant well done indeed


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think it is great the way that forum members come together to proffer help, advice and specialist tips when members have problems:good:


----------

